# ICSI in Summer and Injections for Africa



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if you could offer me some advice.  I'm hoping to start another round of ICSI in July/ August this year.  However, I'm due to go to Nairobi, Kenya at the end of June for 2 weeks.  I have to get a variety of injections for this trip, including yellow fever.  I will also be taking the malaria tablet Malarone for the duration of the trip and a few days afterwards.  I was wondering if you could advise me whether these drugs/ injections will interfere with my treatment.

I'm turning 35 this year and I really want to try ICSI again, I'd be willing to withdraw from the trip if there is any risk at all of the drugs interfering.

Thanking you in advance XX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi


Not sure if there is any guidance about vaccinations before IVF? Unlikely they will directly affect your drug treatments for IVF however not sure how they may affect your body and immune system, especially any live vaccines e.g. Yellow fever.
Potential issue with the Malarone is that you'll need to take it for a week after your return and it can take up to 2 weeks after stopping to completely clear from your body. Again it doesn't appear to directly interact with any drug treatments used in IVF. It is not thought to be teratogenic and can be used in pregnancy for prophylaxis and treatment of malaria where benefit outweighs risk.


I'd suggest taking advice from your clinic about this and discuss any potential risks with them. They are likely to have come across this before and may well have guidance for patients about this.


Maz x


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Mazv, thanks so much for your reply.  I'm awaiting my review appointment with clinic after last treatment - they take ages to do reviews so I'll give them a phone on Monday.  Thanks again hun X


----------

